# General > Upcoming Events >  Manawatu Branch NZDA Gong Shoot 20th September

## Shootm

Righto we have run this a couple of years now and still have a few spots left. This is the weekend before the Sika Show. 

Targets are from 180-1000 yds most are between 180-480 yds. All shot from one mound. No bloody running. No dogs. No serious competition or prizes, just a day shooting gongs and getting to know your rifle. You will also meet a few forum members, don't know if that is a good thing or not. 

Cost is $10 which includes BBQ lunch. There will be a briefing by the range officer at 9 30 am and start shoot after that. 

Some of the names I have below can you let me know if you still want to come. 
   @Philipo
   @Pop Shot  @HNTMAD  @craigc  @EK9132  @199p  @Taranaki hunter
   @ebf
   @andyanimal31 and co?

I can Pm details to anyone interested.

Location is Ashhurst. Don't know where that is Google it.

----------


## andyanimal31

I will get back to ya on that.
Put a post on the taihape steer dorkers fb page

----------


## Shootm

@Blaser

----------


## Gerbs

Yeah, put me down.
Hitting steel is fun, meeting new peoples is funner.

----------


## Shootm

> I will get back to ya on that.
> Put a post on the taihape steer dorkers fb page


How many of you guys are coming to the 300 yd shoot? 
Hopefully Alister can do that I'm not on face plant.

----------


## Shootm

> Yeah, put me down.
> Hitting steel is fun, meeting new peoples is funner.


Sweet as.

----------


## ebf

@Shootm

I'm there like the bear ! Pls pm me the details.
 @kiwi39 road trip ?

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm
> 
> I'm there like the bear ! Pls pm me the details.
>  @kiwi39 road trip ?


 @ebf

Hamish said you might be keen talk to him and possibly arrange travel together.

----------


## kiwi39

> @Shootm
> 
> I'm there like the bear ! Pls pm me the details.
>  @kiwi39 road trip ?


Yep, road trip. 

Hamish, me and DaveSloot (who I KNOW is lurking here) ... and now @ebf too .... maybe BBQ brekkie at my place and then head up in my hilux ? 

T

----------


## andyanimal31

> How many of you guys are coming to the 300 yd shoot? 
> Hopefully Alister can do that I'm not on face plant.


We will have a car load anyway.
Three definites for sure

----------


## Marty Henry

Would be keen can you pm me the details

----------


## Shootm

> Would be keen can you pm me the details


Pm sent

----------


## 199p

Yeah im in

----------


## 199p

Let me know if u need a hand setting up

----------


## Shootm

> Let me know if u need a hand setting up


Cheers

----------


## Pop Shot

Yup, sounds good! Never made it last year unfortunately which was lucky for @Philipo  :Wink:

----------


## Shootm

> Yup, sounds good! Never made it last year unfortunately which was lucky for @Philipo


Wrong shoot grasshopper. 
This one is just out of Ashhurst.

----------


## scoped

ill be keen

----------


## Gillie

> No bloody running.


  :Grin: 




> No serious competition or prizes, just a day shooting gongs and getting to know your rifle.


I'd be keen to come along as a bit of practice but the I shoot I want to practice for is before the 20th... so unfortunately count me out. I'm committed to a shoot down your way two weeks after this one as is!

----------


## HNTMAD

As much as i like the smell of men in close quarters in a Hilux i will have to say noooooooooo at this stage to the ride up. I will look to make my own way up as i am planning to take my dog for a walk after......oh and maybe shoot a wee beastie LOL. I think @craigc is still keen.

Talk soon

Hamish

----------


## Shootm

> As much as i like the smell of men in close quarters in a Hilux i will have to say noooooooooo at this stage to the ride up. I will look to make my own way up as i am planning to take my dog for a walk after......oh and maybe shoot a wee beastie LOL. I think @craigc is still keen.
> 
> Talk soon
> 
> Hamish


Sweet as. Took a while for you to reply are you actually doing some work today :Psmiley:

----------


## HNTMAD

Yes believe it or not and against my best judgement I am swinging on a concrete saw and kango hammer. Getting ready to get concrete laid for the.........spaaaaaa

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

I'm keen if there's still spots available  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

@lost, twist your old man's rubber arm  :Grin:  i'm seeing him next week and will try and convince him that long drives are good.

----------


## lost

> @lost, twist your old man's rubber arm  i'm seeing him next week and will try and convince him that long drives are good.


 @ebf I will try my best, tell him when you see him that I'm gonna "borrow" that 284 again  :ORLY:

----------


## Shootm

> Yes believe it or not and against my best judgement I am swinging on a concrete saw and kango hammer. Getting ready to get concrete laid for the.........spaaaaaa
> 
> Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk


Spa's, lattes and foot massages too?
 :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Shootm

> I'm keen if there's still spots available


Should be right. I will have a tally up tonight and see how many more we can fit in.

----------


## HNTMAD

All happens in uppers 

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

I am definitely keen, please send details - Just have to confirm it doesn't clash with a hunting trip planned around that period.

----------


## Wildman

Ill be keen this time if there is still room.

----------


## Shootm

> Ill be keen this time if there is still room.


I've got you and Mike on my list.

----------


## Wildman

> I've got you and Mike on my list.


Thanks, let's hope he let's me go...

----------


## Shootm

> Thanks, let's hope he let's me go...


Still plenty of time to work on him.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Ill be keen this time if there is still room.


This guy is ex south island, you sure you want him there LOL

Gunna be gd to put names to faces

Hamish

----------


## Shootm

> This guy is ex south island, you sure you want him there


Yeah he can take your spot

----------


## HNTMAD

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Yeah count me in, should have a few new toys set up and ready to go by then  :Grin:

----------


## craigc

Lock me in. 

I can use the .284 aye?

----------


## Blaser

> Lock me in. 
> 
> I can use the .284 aye?


No calibre restrictions so yep.

----------


## nzvermin

Myself and two others are keen,. Sounds like fun.

----------


## Shootm

> Myself and two others are keen,. Sounds like fun.


Good as gold

----------


## Shootm

Something I didn't put it at the start was please have your rifle sighted Before you get to the shoot.

----------


## Nakiboy

Are there still some spots open for this?

----------


## Shootm

> Are there still some spots open for this?


You can squeeze in.

----------


## Nakiboy

Put me down then I'll give it a go, how hard can it be?

----------


## Shootm

> Put me down then I'll give it a go, how hard can it be?


That's the one.

----------


## craigc

> Put me down then I'll give it a go, how hard can it be?



Ha ha, you'll see.. ;-)

----------


## lost

Can I put my old man (@Grasshopper) down as highly likely?  He normally is keen as beans for this stuff, but he's over in Aussie shooting the Queens Cup with the F-Class boys at the moment and haven't been in touch recently..

----------


## 199p

Looking like an awesome turn out.

----------


## Blaser

Yeah, should be good day if the weather plays ball.

----------


## Shootm

> Can I put my old man (@Grasshopper) down as highly likely?  He normally is keen as beans for this stuff, but he's over in Aussie shooting the Queens Cup with the F-Class boys at the moment and haven't been in touch recently..


Yep

----------


## HNTMAD

> Yeah, should be good day if the weather plays ball.


But us hunters are tough ah,  not made of sugar?? 

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Just a reminder that this is next Sunday.

----------


## scoped

how many people are you expecting Shootm?

----------


## Shootm

> how many people are you expecting Shootm?


Depends on how many pussy out if the weathers average.......but about 25-30.

----------


## EK9132

Hey mate sorry just seen this, work commitments sorry but will keep an eye out for future events.

----------


## Shootm

> Hey mate sorry just seen this, work commitments sorry but will keep an eye out for future events.


No worries

----------


## MMD

Any spots still available?

----------


## Shootm

> Any spots still available?


Yep. 
Will Pm you some details.

----------


## Pop Shot

@Shootm - bringing +1? All good?

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm - bringing +1? All good?


Yeah

----------


## Philipo

Blahahaha Pop Shot reckons he's gun'a turn up  :ORLY: 

Long range weather report doesn't look to flash, might be a little chilly so wrap up ya trigger finger  :Thumbsup: 

Sunday
20/09/2015	00:0006:00	Rain.  For the period: 00:0006:00	5°	4.3 mm	Moderate breeze, 6 m/s from southeastModerate breeze, 6 m/s from southeast
06:0012:00	Rain.  For the period: 06:0012:00	5°	2.2 mm	Moderate breeze, 7 m/s from southeastModerate breeze, 7 m/s from southeast
12:0018:00	Rain.  For the period: 12:0018:00	8°	2.3 mm	Moderate breeze, 8 m/s from southeastModerate breeze, 8 m/s from southeast
18:0000:00	Light rain showers.  For the period: 18:0000:00	7°	0.5 mm	Moderate breeze, 7 m/s from southeastModerate breeze, 7 m/s from southeast


I will try to get there, have a 30th to go to in Welly on Saturday night, so depends if I end up doing the "Philipo shuffle" hahaha

----------


## Pop Shot

> Blahahaha Pop Shot reckons he's gun'a turn up :ORLY


I might have to now huh! It's about time I beat your ass in another shoot. Lucky for you, this one isn't scored! 

 @Philipo  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> I might have to now huh! It's about time I beat your ass in another shoot. Lucky for you, this one isn't scored! 
> 
 @Philipo


I wouldn't worry Philipo would have to be worse shot out of the whole forum.
In fact once he never hit a single gong a phill :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

hey @Shootm, remind me pls how many rounds we need for this ? 

bit of last minute reloading for me tomorrow...

----------


## Blaser

> hey @Shootm, remind me pls how many rounds we need for this ? 
> 
> bit of last minute reloading for me tomorrow...


as many as you want, only time limit is until the sun gones down.

----------


## Shootm

> as many as you want, only time limit is until the sun gones down.


Yeah what he said. 
Fire as many shots as you want. Only rules are gun saftey and sense of humor. Oh and give us your money for shoot/BBQ.

----------


## Shootm

> Blahahaha Pop Shot reckons he's gun'a turn up 
> 
> Long range weather report doesn't look to flash, might be a little chilly so wrap up ya trigger finger 
> 
> Sunday
> 20/09/2015	00:00–06:00	Rain.  For the period: 00:00–06:00	5°	4.3 mm	Moderate breeze, 6 m/s from southeastModerate breeze, 6 m/s from southeast
> 06:00–12:00	Rain.  For the period: 06:00–12:00	5°	2.2 mm	Moderate breeze, 7 m/s from southeastModerate breeze, 7 m/s from southeast
> 12:00–18:00	Rain.  For the period: 12:00–18:00	8°	2.3 mm	Moderate breeze, 8 m/s from southeastModerate breeze, 8 m/s from southeast
> 18:00–00:00	Light rain showers.  For the period: 18:00–00:00	7°	0.5 mm	Moderate breeze, 7 m/s from southeastModerate breeze, 7 m/s from southeast


That's perfect weather just a little challenging. ........Be good to see you there wee man.

----------


## HNTMAD

Assume pm will go out with location and time etc

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Righto of lost track of who I have sent a Pm to and who I haven't in regards to directions so here they are. 

If you are coming from the Waiarapa go through the gorge take the first left which is Fitzherbert East Road and then the next left which is Centre Road and then follow the NZDA signs from there. 

If you are on the Manawatu side cross the Manawatu river bridge at Ashhurst take the next right which is Fitzherbert East Road and then the next left which is Centre Road and then follow the NZDA signs from there. 

Start time and cost etc is on the first page.

Sorted thanks for that Hamish.

----------


## HNTMAD

What time we kicking off bud

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> What time we kicking off bud
> 
> Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk


You must have posted as I was editing.

----------


## HNTMAD

> You must have posted as I was editing.


Failed reading at school lol

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Failed reading at school lol
> 
> Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk


I sure did can't spell for s#*t either.  Got to love spell check. 
Right that's enough from you see yah on Sunday.

----------


## HNTMAD

@craigc is made of sugar so hope the rain holds off

Hamish

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Blaser has an idea for a bit of a surprise target. We will work on that and hopefully have it sorted for Sunday.

----------


## Philipo

> @craigc is made of sugar so hope the rain holds off
> 
> Hamish
> 
> Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk


Crickey, how you know that Mish, do you have him in your mouth quite often?

----------


## Pop Shot

Having a quick zero check in the morning.

Loaded up 40 odd rounds in brand new unfired brass (necked down Lapua .308) so I'm expecting a little variation to my used cases.

Good excuse to blast em off anyway  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

> I'm expecting a little variation to my used cases.
> 
> My best excuse


Changed it for you :Psmiley:

----------


## scoped

weather doesn't look overly bad maybe just the odd patchy shower round lunch time

----------


## Shootm

Raining at the moment hopefully your right. Got a couple of gazebos so should be able to keep dry. Targets are all up ready to go.

----------


## lost

Mean boys, me and @Nakiboy will be on the road at 5AM!  Looking forward to it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

Who left their Binos behind?

----------


## ebf

> Who left their Binos behind?


I think that would be me ! Nikon Monarchs in a green neoprene cover ?

----------


## HNTMAD

Nope they are mine, same as what ebf said lol

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

what you doing posting sugarman, aren't you 2 boys supposed to be looking for bambi ?

----------


## andyanimal31

how about a report for the day?

----------


## scoped

just got home, sweet day. thanks guys for organizing it

don't be fooled EBF,  Hamish has WIFI installed in his rifle among other things (coffee grinder?)  :Wink:

----------


## HNTMAD

Bang, bang, bang, miss miss miss. Lol. Great set up weather better than expected,  nothing dead/eatable shot. Bang bang bang miss miss miss

Thanks boys, really enjoyed the day, now sitting in pea soup in eastern side of ruahine,  one spotted, waiting for cloud to lift,  not looking promising 

Hamish 

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

it rained, the wind blew, we shot LOTS of gongs  :Have A Nice Day: 

good to catch up with some regulars, we really need to institute forum name tags at these events... nice range, well organized event.

----------


## Shootm

> I think that would be me ! Nikon Monarchs in a green neoprene cover ?


I can get them to Trentham and you could pick them up from there if that works for you.

----------


## ebf

awesome tx @Shootm, will flick you a pm to co-ordinate

tx for spotting them  :Thumbsup:

----------


## craigc

It was an awesome event. Well done to all involved; especially the RO and Shootm/Blaser. 
Heaps of fun and great to be able to hit steel at 1000 yards; with a little help from some mates!
I'll be back next year; especially if it isn't windy... ;-)

----------


## Wildman

Good fun today, thanks guys.

----------


## HNTMAD

> I think that would be me ! Nikon Monarchs in a green neoprene cover ?


For sale, a pair of the above, any offer considered,  quick sale required  

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> I can get them to Trentham and you could pick them up from there if that works for you.


Im teaching at Massey all week so could take them back if that helps. Back in Wellington next Sunday night. PM me if you want.

----------


## Philipo

Good to hear plenty of punters turned up ( even Popshot FYM  :Zomg:  ) any pics ?

----------


## scoped

> For sale, a pair of the above, any offer considered,  quick sale required  
> 
> Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk


swap you for a doz? then give the empties to EBF , he could use some better glass  :Psmiley:

----------


## Nakiboy

Thanks to those who took the time to organise a good day out, looking forward to the next one.

----------


## Shootm

> how about a report for the day?


Was a good day to put faces to names. 
Some of these guys traveled a long way to come and wack some steel, so thanks guys.  Conditions were challenging with a few showers and I good dose of wind. Lots of the angle iron holding up the targets had holes in them.....Most guys had about 3-4 minutes of right wind to hit the 400 1000yards. Ended up with 19 shooters. I think everyone enjoyed it.

----------


## Shootm

> Im teaching at Massey all week so could take them back if that helps. Back in Wellington next Sunday night. PM me if you want.


 @ebf I meet Hamish on his way home so he has them.

----------


## Shootm

> Good to hear plenty of punters turned up ( even Popshot FYM  ) any pics ?


I didn't take any hopefully someone did.

----------


## scoped



----------


## scoped

From the front, Popshot, Blaser, Nakiboy (standing) not sure who else

----------


## Shootm

> From the front, Popshot, Blaser, Nakiboy (standing) not sure who else


Front guy is Hillclima then Blaser etc

Look at the weather in the background perfect.

----------


## ebf

> @ebf I meet Hamish on his way home so he has them.


Ye gods, they are probably for sale on Tardme already  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

> Ye gods, they are probably for sale on Tardme already


He mentioned something about them paying for his day..

----------


## lost

Cheers for the mint day guys! Wind got seriously tough to dial for out at the longer ranges, but an awesome set up and plenty of trigger time to be had on a heap of gongs.  Awesome meeting a few new faces, and catching up with some old faces  :Have A Nice Day:   Got a few pics on the camera, will dig them out soon.. Til next time.  Cheers, Nelson  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

@lost, i should have got a pic of craigc's face when he first saw the truck axle 7mm barrel you lug around to these events - priceless  :Thumbsup: 

interesting watching @Blaser changing barrel and bolt on the line, very slick setup.

----------


## Tahr

Pics?

----------


## Shootm

> Pics?


  @lost any chance of posting some up.
I must say there were some nice rigs on display.

----------


## HNTMAD

> @lost any chance of posting some up.
> I must say there were some nice rigs on display.


Mine was by far the prettiest, even if I forgot to bring it's dedicated suppressor and borrowed one off its baby brother my 708 lol, was Gunna give 708 a cracker but decided it was to wet and windy fir it lol

Here is a pic from after, managed to see one deer in the 5 mins of glassing we had 


Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

You were hunting up there I can tell from all the landmarks, epescailly that crown fern.

----------


## lost

Ah damn, only got a few pics.. When it wasn't raining/gusting either  :Have A Nice Day: 







Gutted I didnt more pics of the rigs out on display, was too busy checking them out instead of taking pics.. Haha

----------


## Shootm

Cool thanks for posting them up.

----------


## Shootm

This was LAST year.

----------

